# Bengal kittens playing today



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh, they are ADORABLE! I just wanna pinch one 

I would SO love a bengal someday. Never seen one in a rescue centre yet waiting for me though!


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

I want one.. I want one... I want one...!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG they are beautiful! cuddly little fur bundles


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

my god they are gorgous i want the silver one !!!! i'd love a bengal but hav 2 cats 2 dog tink thats enough 4 now lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, they are just stunning babies, brill pics*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

what amazing kittens  in what an amazing garden  
superb quality pictures as well 
 <---- my face right now


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are *beautiful *


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They're just soooo beautiful and very cute too - great pics


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, just beautiful


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhh i really want another one!!!!!!! gimme gimme gimme!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic pics Jay-love seeing kittys at play,cute little bundles they are too


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

WOW!! They are stunningly gorgeous Bengal Babes      Utter delights


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## mum_of_5+pets! (May 28, 2008)

WOW........gorgeous little kittens......great pics!!!


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

They are totally gorgeous 

I love that breed of cat, your garden looks lovely for them too, I take it the whole place is enclosed? It looks fantastic, I want that in my garden too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful kittens lovely pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow amazing pics! can I please have those kittens? and the garden?! he he


----------

